
Ask HN: Reconciling a quiet workspace with a pair programmming bullpen - jimnotgym
When I read Peopleware or Spolsky I read about the importance of a quiet workspace to allow <i>flow</i>.<p>When I read about XP I read about pair programming and collaboration. How do you reconcile the two theories? Can you get into flow with someone else working with you. Can you get into flow with another pair yacking on at the next desk? Are they just different ways of working?
======
throwaway5250
Personally, I cannot be productive in a noisy environment (sans headphones),
and I most definitely cannot be productive pair programming. (Or, good god,
mob programming.) Yes, I've tried it.

I've been on one or two interviews where this requirement was brought up. For
the common good, I just excuse myself.

It seems possible that some people can actually produce good results via pair
programming, but I'm not aware of any examples myself.

